# Eeew! Dog food dilema, my dogs stink!



## doxiemom (Mar 10, 2009)

I just started switching dog food and boy do my dogs stink! I never had this problem with what they were eating (Lassie, Natural Way). I just started mixing in Authority Harvest Baked Chicken because my store discontinued Lassie. Authority did not have a rating on the dog food review but had a high rating according to point system grading. I spent so much time researching food and I'm so frustrated! I do not want something that has to be ordered. I need convenience. I wanted Chicken Soup but can't get it anywhere. 
Anyway, could this gas be a temporary reaction or could this not be good for them. They are both having trouble. Stools are mushy, too. I don't know whether to give it more time or just try to find my old food somewhere! I started mixing the new food in with their old food a week ago, I am now feeding them a mix of 3/4 Authority and 1/4 Lassie.


----------



## SaveStrayDogs (Feb 4, 2009)

Eagle pack hollistic perhaps? Royal canin(they say its good)?


----------



## CorgiKarma (Feb 10, 2009)

There a lot better foods than Lassie. A lot of people here suggest Innova, EVO, Orijen, Taste of the Wild, Nature's Variety and Wellness. I currently feed my dog Blue Buffalo and am considering trying Wellness next, though she does fine on Blue Buffalo.
What stores are available to you?
If you like the Authority food I'd try it a bit longer, you said it's only been a week? That would probably explain the loose stools/gas.


----------



## dajaga (Mar 3, 2009)

why not try barf diet, they say that it makes dog healthier and take a lot of dog stink away


----------



## rosemaryninja (Sep 28, 2007)

Yeah, the kibble change could be causing the gas and the loose stools. Some dogs just have very sensitive stomachs and don't take to new foods well. Give it a bit more time. Dogs usually need to be on a food for at least two months before results start showing.

Another thing you might want to consider is if you're cleaning their ears often enough. Very often dogs smell REALLY bad not because of the food they're on, but because of build-up in their ears. This is especially so for floppy-eared dogs.


----------



## Donna5503 (Mar 13, 2009)

Hi...I just started giving my dog Blue Buffalo Dry Food and he seems to really like it.....why are you considering switching to another brand? I've read good and bad things about so many Foods and I'm really confused. 

Did you have any problems with Blue?

Thanks, Donna


----------



## CorgiKarma (Feb 10, 2009)

Donna5503 said:


> Hi...I just started giving my dog Blue Buffalo Dry Food and he seems to really like it.....why are you considering switching to another brand? I've read good and bad things about so many Foods and I'm really confused.
> 
> Did you have any problems with Blue?
> 
> Thanks, Donna


No, we have not had any problems with Blue. I am just trying a couple other quality brands(Chicken Soup, Wellness, Taste of the Wild) to see which they do best on. I have used Blue for a while now, but after discovering these other brands at a local store for an even more reasonable price I wanted to give them a try. Blue is a good brand, no fillers, no soy, no wheat, no gluten, all natural.


----------



## Qsk50 (Feb 16, 2009)

I have been feeding my lab blue buffalo for 2-3 weeks now and his stool is very soft most of the time. 1 out of 3 times its just terrible. 
I had him on Natural Balance and the same thing. 
Any suggestions or do I need to keep him on it longer? I just feel bad for the poor
thing. Having soft poops is no fun =(
Believe it or not, he was eating Pedigree before without any problems. I just wanted
to start feeding him something better.
Im frustrated and dont know what to do =(


----------

